# oil of oregano



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I went ahead and tried a reduced dose of oil of oregano (Oreganol P73) this morning. So far Charlie has not shown any adverse reactions to it, though at the small dose that I gave him I can't expect any miracles from it yet. I read that you can apply the oil topically, however with so many bumps the poor guy would look like he had been swimming in an oil can and would smell like a pizza parlor! We'll hope that the stuff can work from the inside out.

Bless his heart, the itching was bad last night so I will give him a bath in some oatmeal shampoo today. It at least helps for a little while. 

After a review of all the things that I wash his blankets in, feed him, and clean my house with, I am wondering if he might me allergic to either peanut butter or the red dye used in the generic benedryl that I give him. While we were on vacation I did not want the pet sitter to have to deal with his daily doses of benedryl, (which I put in a spoonful of peanut butter). When we got back he had very few bumps. I just thought he was getting better, but within 2 days of return the bumps and itching are back. Anyone else know of any dogs that are allergic to either red dye or peanut butter?

So, he did not have any benedryl this a.m., thus no peanut butter. We will see if the bumps start to subside some over the next few days. If so, I'll know that either the oil of oregano is working or he is allergic to either peanut butter or benedryl.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oil of Oregano, does Charlie just like it off you hand?
Sierra's so far been blessed with no reactions to anything, other than too many bones give her the diarrhea.
I would imagine dogs could be allergic to peanut butter just as humans.
If you stay with the Benedryl, maybe you could try a little cheese or hot dog with the pill inside...just a thought.
I found a couple forums talking about Oil of Oregano...
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/using-oil-oregano-t7284435.html
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/herbal/msg122358025573.html
and some sites...
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5326921_oregano-oil-dogs.html
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_oil_of_oregano_safe_internally_for_dogs
Hope Charlie heals up quickly, keep us posted on the Oil of Oregano if it makes a difference.
Karen


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, not wanting to use peanut to put the drop of oil in I resorted to cheese. Gave him a small piece plain, put the oil on the next piece and followed it up with another "non medicated" piece of cheese. No problems. Charlie just thought that it was a new and improved treat. However, his breath certainly smelled like an italian restaurant a few minutes later!

The bumps on his neck are converging this morning into one bumpy mass. Unfortunately I will have to forgo the no benedryl today in order to get this itch under control. I am going to go get some name brand Benedryl which is in a gel cap as opposed to the generic, brightly pink dyed, pills just in case the dye is part of the allergic problem.

I am going to look into the sites that you posted. Thank you so much for your research!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

An update on Charlie. I gave him 1 drop of oil of oregano early this morning. Did not want to use full dose until I found out if he was allergic to it. So far so good. 

To ease into it I think I will give him 1 drop morning and night tomorrow and if there is still no adverse reaction I will go ahead on Monday and give him the correct dosage.

The itching has subsided somewhat probably due to the oatmeal bath. Right now he is sitting at my feet as I type, not wanting anything in particular out of me, just wanting to be close. He is such a sweetheart. I have owned several Goldens or Golden mixes over the years, but I will have to say Charlie's personality ranks right up there with the best of the bunch. He's not necessarily a good looking guy, but his inner beauty really shines out! I could not ever hope to find another dog who has taken so well to my sometimes hectic household. He LOVES my 1 year old grandaughter, follows her everywhere when she is here. He gets along with all of my other fosters (dogs and cats) and is exemplary in his house manners. Aside from the allergies ( which are a tad annoying) he is darn near a perfect dog. It's ones like him that make you want to try whatever it takes to make them feel great!


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Charlie update. The bumps are starting to go away, though the poor guy has scratched around his neck so much that now I am having to treat the secondary infection. The rest of his body is looking pretty good, very few bumps. 

I gave him a full dose of oil of oregano yesterday and no allergic reactions so I'll keep it up to see if it can raise his immune system enough to help fight off some of the allergies. Gave him a bath in NEEM shampoo last night to help the neck scabs. It seems to stop the itchy feeling somewhat and it makes him smell like a citrus grove so no down side to bathing him in it. He loves water so much that he just thinks the bathtub is a small pool built just for him. When you tell him it is bath time he goes into the bathroom and jumps into the tub just waiting for you to fill it. So comical! 

Someone suggested that I try a salmon and rice as his food. Though I don't think it is a food allergy, I am going to go ahead and try the salmon/rice combo. If nothing less it should add good fatty acids to his diet and I imagine that it would taste pretty good. I love salmon so we'll see if he loves it as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you do search on here, there are numerous threads about the benefit of high doses of fish oil ( the EPA/DHA specifically). Not only very good for skin and coat, but also any inflammatory processes. Also, I swear by Micro-Tek shampoo by eqyss (www.eqyss.com). It was a god-send when Cody was on death's door battling AIHA and also had horrific skin infections.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't overdose on fish oil. It can have negative effects if you megadose.

What you're describing sounds like a skin infection. Have you been to the vet? 

I don't see how oregano or neem could cure something like that. What allopathic remedies have you tried beyond the diphenhydramine and hydrocortisone?


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

We have been to the vet numerous times and have gone through 2 rounds of antibiotics, 1 bottle of Mometamax for his bad ears, bathing in Chlorhexidine shampoo ( made the itching worse) and given shots of Benedryl. Sure that stopped the itching, but the bumps just keep coming back.

I have started him on yogurt and acidophilus and am going to try spraying the itchy areas with diluted apple cider vinegar to see if it might be a skin yeast problem. The bumps start out as small (size of pin head to pencil lead size), flesh colored and under the skin. As he itches them he scratches the tops off and that is when they become infected, thus the antibiotics. 

His hair coat is hard to describe. The very ridge of his back ( a strip about 6 inches wide) is covered in course, wiry, curly hair. This and his neck are where the bumps occur. The fur on his sides, underbelly and legs is soft, silky slightly wavy fur. I have not seen any of the bumps on the skin under the soft fur only the harsh, course fur. I know that this has got to have some significance, I just don't know what it is.

Any suggestions as I am truly at a loss here!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

levsmom said:


> We have been to the vet numerous times and have gone through 2 rounds of antibiotics, 1 bottle of Mometamax for his bad ears, bathing in Chlorhexidine shampoo ( made the itching worse) and given shots of Benedryl. Sure that stopped the itching, but the bumps just keep coming back.
> 
> I have started him on yogurt and acidophilus and am going to try spraying the itchy areas with diluted apple cider vinegar to see if it might be a skin yeast problem. The bumps start out as small (size of pin head to pencil lead size), flesh colored and under the skin. As he itches them he scratches the tops off and that is when they become infected, thus the antibiotics.
> 
> ...


The next thing I would do, if I were in your shoes, is have a full thyroid panel done.


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Charlie had a thyroid panel done on one of his vet visits, because thyroid problems was one of my first thoughts with his funky hair coat. The panel came back within normal range.

I can't say the I am noticing any miracle cure with the oil of oregano so I gave him a last dose yesterday. I have switched him to "Taste of the Wild" Salmon, grain free food, and if nothing less he really likes the taste of it! I have also started giving him 2 tablespoons of plain yogurt each day to see if we can start realigning his system after the 2 bouts of antibiotics. I am not sure about most people, but after I have taken antibiotics I find that it kills all of my body's bacteria be it good, bad, or otherwise!

Bumps are much less right now, and going on the theory that his smelly, icky ears might be a reoccuring yeast problem, I am using apple cider vinegar/alcohol mixture to clean them to see if that might help. The ear medicine from the vet didn't do so well so maybe this will help.

Can' get over how frustrating dealing with skin problems can be. I almost feel like a "fresh out of school" detective who must have slept through the important deductive classes as I can't seem to find the key to Charlie's skin triggers. I know that the answer is probably something very simple, but I just cannot find it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may have to resort to doing an allergy test to figure out what he's allergic to, especially since you've already run the gambit of everything else.

Check with your vet on the thyroid test, if his results were in the low end of normal he should be put on medication. Low normal is LOW for Goldens.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

He's really a beauty. So sorry you are both going through this. Gotta be so tough to see him suffer and frustrating to be at a loss to help. Maybe the oregano will be the answer.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Food allergies only account for about 10% of atopy. Much more common are fleas and environmental allergens.

You may want to go back and reconsider some of your original assumptions. Sometimes flea controls don't work as well as they should and the dog is still getting bites. That may be the most likely scenario.

If you feel confident he's in that 10% who are suffering from true food allergies, the allergy tests are notoriously unreliable. The only proven method is an elimination diet where the dog is put on one or two ingredients. If the issues disappear, then a food allergy is the likely culprit, and you can add back ingredients one at a time until you find one or more culprits.


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

I personally don't think that Charlie has a food allergy, but since I don't mind feeding him whatever food agrees with him, then giving him a grain free food is fine with me. If the bumps are still appearing after a month on the new Salmon/Grainless food then I'll know that chicken, beef, and grains are probably not the problem. 

If, after a month, the bumps are gone then I will have to go back and re-evaluate whether it is the food that is helping or whether it is the apple cider vinegar skin spray or the yogaurt. If it was some type of yeast skin infection then the acidophilus in the yogurt combined with the vinegar on the skin will have cured the problem. If I re-introduce something like lamb and rice food and the bumps come back then we'll know that food is the culprit not a yeast infection.

I really had high hopes that the oil of oregano would help build his immune system up so his own body could take care of the skin issues. Apparently what works for some does not necessarily work for all! Not that he minded taking the oil. And he did smell good for a little while afterwords! Kind of "Olive Garden Restaurant" smell!!

I am having some good luck with the NEEM shampoo. Natural insecticide, helps with the itching, and seems to soothe his skin without drying it out. I am in the hopes that I can cut back on the monthly flea control product in order to give his body time to heal itself. I am not a big proponent of medication. I try to use natural things as much as possible, but since ticks, not fleas are our problem around here I pretty much have to keep something on the dogs during the season.

Thank you so much for all your suggestions. Every little thing helps!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Food allergies only account for about 10% of atopy. Much more common are fleas and environmental allergens.
> 
> You may want to go back and reconsider some of your original assumptions. Sometimes flea controls don't work as well as they should and the dog is still getting bites. That may be the most likely scenario.
> 
> If you feel confident he's in that 10% who are suffering from true food allergies, the allergy tests are notoriously unreliable. The only proven method is an elimination diet where the dog is put on one or two ingredients. If the issues disappear, then a food allergy is the likely culprit, and you can add back ingredients one at a time until you find one or more culprits.


Are there studies that show the allergies testing is unreliable? I personally know three dogs that had the allergy testing done and came back with a whole list of food allergens, when the food items that the test showed they were allergic to were removed from their diet they improved dramatically.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a few. The last is probably the most damning. It's not that the tests are useless, but when it comes to identifying food _allergies_, their helpfulness is limited. Dogs can react badly to foods without being allergic to them in the strictest sense, so even if the test works perfectly, the ingredient might show up as non-allergenic but still be causing the problem.

You can also get false positives for allergens. Chicken might show up as "allergenic" in the test without causing any real-world problems for the dog.

That's why the elimination diet is simpler, cheaper, and more diagnostic in many situations.


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6TD5-43X7FYC-K&_user=10&_coverDate=09%2F20%2F2001&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1415725364&_rerunOrigin=scholar.google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=b554266b944e3dde57952302451dcc44

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8407485

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6TD5-43X7FYC-D&_user=10&_coverDate=09%2F20%2F2001&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1415727464&_rerunOrigin=scholar.google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=05a23e4a5bf046a9bc87851344dc369c


http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/119238849/abstract

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6TD5-43X7FYC-M&_user=10&_coverDate=09%2F20%2F2001&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1415726899&_rerunOrigin=scholar.google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=beeef3faf95030dc4bc1550cc1bbecbd


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

More reading on the efficacy of food elimination trials vs. allergy testing in dogs with atopic dermatitis:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16364783

http://www.vetlearn.com/ArticleDetails/tabid/106/ArticleID/3589/Default.aspx


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Levesmom:

I just started to give our Oakley Oil of Oregano about 1 week ago to bump up his immune system. He currently has another Staph Infection and is always itchy. I fit's not a Staph infection its a Yeast Infection.

He is on thyroid meds (.6mg. twice a day of Thyroxine), Cephalexin (2 capsules twice a day - 500 mg), I am putting Nyzymes (enzymes) in his food and I just started Dogzymes Probiotic 911 also, as well as, Benadryl tabs twice a day. Whew! I feel so sorry for him. I just gave him another bath with Microtek shampoo and noticed that one ear is starting an ear infection:doh: .

The vet wants us to think about seeing a Dermatologist for allergy testing since Oakley has had these issues for the past 2 years. I'm just afraid that afater paying all that $ for allergy testing, nothing will show that can be cured with allergy shots . . . so I'm really back at the beginning again.

Keep me posted about Charlie and I'll do likewise about Oakley. I'm hoping 2 to 3 weeks of the Oil of Oregano and we should start seeing some kind of positive results.:crossfing

Sharon


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Sharon,
I am so, so sorry that you too are having to go through the endless rounds of antibiotics, ear infections, itchy, scratchy skin, etc. I hope that maybe some of what I have tried with Charlie might help your Oakley.

As of today, Charlie has been itchy scratchy, skin bump free for over two weeks!!! Yeah - Yippee-Yahoo! 

When I first got Charlie, ( he is a foster dog that I am trying to get well enough to adopt out), he had just turned 1 year old and according to the vet records that I got, he had suffered with massive flea infestation since his first vet visit at 12 weeks of age. Apparently his skin issues were attributed to flea bite dermatitis which probably was partially the case. Let me say that his previous owners kept his hair cut short, but as I have been letting it grow out, it has been some of the weirdest hair I've seen on a dog. At first he had a 6 inch strip down the middle of his back that was course, almost wire hair. His sides were covered in beautiful, soft, straight, blonde hair, while his backside and tail were covered in hair worthy of a poodle! Curly as all get out! Now that we seem to be on the right road with the skin issues, his soft hair is slowly coming out and being replaced with very wavy, dead grass colored fur. While the hair on his back is slowly coming back in with the same wavy, grass colored hair as his sides. Though his tail and haunches are still really curly they two are slowly matching the rest of Charlie's hair. Very odd.

The first day that I got Charlie, he was bathed, and had Frontline Plus applied. Frankly I am a stickler for checking any of my animals for fleas and ticks. One time of having a flea infestation in your home and you will never, ever let that happen again! By day four of being in our household Charlie had literally created huge hot spots on both of his shoulders from his constant scratching. After a trip to the vet for steriod shot and antibiotics I think we have this itchy thing licked! Was I ever wrong. Charlie has had thyroid testing, demedectic mange testing, 3 different ear medicines, 2 rounds of antibiotics, steroid shots, daily Benedryl, etc. All to no avail. With nothing to lose I tried the oil of oregano. For us it did not seem to help, but I know that it has to work for some people because there are those that swear by it. What I finally have ended up with is: All of our laundry is washed in free and clear detergent, no perfumes or dyes. I bath Charlie twice a week in a NEEM oil based shampoo ( Tropiclean brand) and use olive oil on my hands twice a day then give Charlie a good old rub down. He loves it! I switched his food to "Taste of the Wild" Salmon, grain-free food and I give him 4 ounces of plain yogurt each day. I have not used any monthly flea control on him this month, thinking that maybe he has an allergy to the Frontline. In lieu of the monthly flea conrol I have been spraying Charlie each day with a diluted, organic apple cider vinager solution. Not sure just what he was allergic to, but our weeks of good, non itchy skin points to his skin problems being allergy based and not something else. Could it have been something outside and only now it is not blooming. Maybe. Or it might be that since it has been so hot and our lawn has all but dried up, if he had a grass allergy that has decreased in direct proportion to the lost lawn! Whatever the reason, for now I will stick with the grain-free food, yogurt and baths to see if I can keep this wonderful trend going.

Let me know how Oakley does. I hope you too will find a combination of something that works. GOOD LUCK!

Michelle

If you haven't tried a grain fee food on Oakley, then maybe give it a try. Charlie really loves the taste of the salmon formula and it might be part of the reason for the more uniform hair coat that is coming in. Also I am really impressed with the NEEM shampoo. Doesn't seem to dry his skin out and even when he was itching, for a day or so after a bath it seemed to alliveate his scratchiness. 

Let me know if the oil of oregano helps any. I really wish it had worked on Charlie, 'cause his breath smelled really good for awhile after he had eaten it! Kind of like a pizza!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

levsmom said:


> Sharon,
> 
> 
> The first day that I got Charlie, he was bathed, and had Frontline Plus applied.


I am glad to hear that he hasn't been having as much itchiness. I was surprised to read that they bathed and applied Frontline on the same day. You aren't supposed to bathe a dog for 2-3 days before or after applying Frontline. It drastically reduces the effectiveness because the natural oils of dogs' bodies are essential to the way it functions (I honestly don't really understand why, but have been told this by several vets). There is a very good chance that the Frontline didn't do much of anything for him since it was applied after a bath. I wonder if fleas could have been part of the issue?


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

I had not heard anything about not bathing a dog before applying any monthly flea control though I have heard to wait a couple of days after application for a bath. Logic however does dictate that the dog needs to be dry before the flea product is applied which is why I went ahead and groomed Charlie before putting on the Frontline.
I know it sounds like I am beating a dead horse but I know that Charlie did not have,nor does he have now any fleas at our house. Many years ago I had a bad infestation of fleas which took A LOT of work to eradicate so each of my dogs, foster or my own, are combed nightly with a flea comb. That was also the reason that when I brought Charlie home he stepped right out of our car and into the utility room for a bath, so he wouldn't bring any fleas into the house. All of our clothes went straight into the washing machine and I used flea spray on the car's seats and mats. Did not want there to be any chance that he was carrying any parasites in!
Part of our dogs daily routine is a rub down which is when I can check their whole body for any creepy crawlees! We live in an area where fleas are not really a problem, but ticks love it here! That is why each animal gets a daily once over to check for those nasty little critters. All of the dogs and cats are also on monthly flea control ( for us Frontline Plus has proven to be the most effective). All that being said, anything is possible and if it was fleas, something that we are doing is making the itchiness go away. Maybe the NEEM oil shampoo baths or the healthier diet? I don't know but WOW, to have Charlie be able to lay down and not be constantly scratching is a blessing! Right now he has been laying here at my feet as I type and he has not scratched once. A few weeks ago that would have been an impossibility. I wish that anyone who has a dog with the itchy-scratchies will be able to find a combination of something that works because the relief in the dog's eyes is so worth it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had two goldens with curls like Charlie's and I love them! My last Golden had a wiry curly coat when we adopted him, but after being with us for a while it softened and thickened but was still curly. He also had terrible skin, ear and allergy issues. In his case it was 100% environmental and he was allergic to the same things as me, making it easy to know when to bump up his allergy medications. We did the following (from reading your posts, you did the same thing):
1. Frequent baths with Oatmeal, non-scented shampoo (the Micro-tek causes me to break out with the floral scent and I could not have a dog smelling like that in the house!). 
2. Apple cider vinegar and water sprayed on him and rubbed in. I used cotton balls of the same mixture to clean his ears when they got gunky (suggested by his acupuncture vet).
3. Unscented baby wipes to wipe down his coat and paws after he went outside for any reason. The pollens collected on his coat and paws and this eliminated them reasonably well.
4. Several varieties of antihistamines, some of which were used in combination. We had the best results with Chloraphenamarine (OTC) and prescription hydroxyzine. During his hemangiosarcoma we switched to Temeril P. 
5. Tshirts during the worst times to prevent him from scratching himself and causing more irritations.
6. Rigorous flea control using Frontline Plus (we are religious about that due to year round fleas in this area).
7. Acupuncture. We started for his hip dysplasia and by serendipity his allergies improved as well. When we had to stop it for chemotherapy his allergies increased.

He had full allergy testing and was on shots before we adopted him. We were able to stop the shots after adoption. 

He was hypothyroid, starting around age 10.5 and we did the testing only after his allergies flared and we suspected a hormonal issue.


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, the unscented baby wipes are a great idea that I had not thought of! Can they be used to clean his ears also I wonder? I realize that you would have to follow the cleaning up with some kind of drying agent, but that would certainly be easier to use. I have been cleaning Charlie's ears with a diluted apple cider/alcohol mixture and they are so much better than they were when he came here. Still having problems with his right ear but it is 1000% better than it was previously. Still seems to itch him, but the "gunk" that used to be in it every day is almost gone. Thank heavens for small favors!


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the unsented baby wipes idea as well. Sometimes I catch Oaklely biting the underneath part of his paws between the pads. He'll end up chewing them raw . . . .

Michelle:

The problem with the oil of oregano is sneaking it in something to get Oakley to swallow it. Right now I am putting 3 drops of the oil in a gelatin capsule, then hiding that in a bit of canned food or wrapped in a slice of cheese, but, I have to make sure that my hands or anything thing else doesn't have even have a hint of the smell of the oregano or he won't take it (he's getting smarter about the smell and taste).  Right now I have him on Wellness Care Ocean Formula, which is grain free. I've got my fingers crosses and hoping for the best.

Sharon


----------



## Abarth (Jun 23, 2017)

I strongly believe your dog has contracted some forms of HSV viruses similar to human.
The bumps is indicative of outbreaks...( Its just my understanding of human HSV viruses inflicting on animals)


----------

